# Canon Inc. Chairman & Ceo Fujio Mitarai Ranked Among 100 World's Best-Performing CEOs



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 4, 2015)

```
<strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., November 4, 2015</strong> – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, congratulates its parent company, Canon Inc.’s Chairman and CEO, Fujio Mitarai, on his recent recognition as one of the top 100 World’s Best-Performing CEOs in 2015 by <i>Harvard Business Review</i>, an esteemed business management publication. Recognizing his enduring success and leadership, Mr. Mitarai holds the number 10 spot on this year’s list, making an impressive stride from his number 45 ranking in 2014.</p>
<p>In addition to recognizing companies based on financial growth and stability, new to this year’s <a class="bold_text underlink" href="https://hbr.org/2015/11/the-best-performing-ceos-in-the-world#how" target="_blank">methodology</a>, <i>Harvard Business Review</i> added measurement of each company’s environmental, social, and governance (ESG) performance. This ranking, along with the measurement of each company’s financial performance, which looks at country-adjusted total shareholder return, industry-adjusted total shareholder return and change in market capitalization, calculated the final rankings. In total, <i>Harvard Business Review</i> evaluated the 907 CEOs included both in the S&P Global 1200 for 2014, an index that comprises 70 percent of the world’s stock market capitalization, and have been in position for at least two years.</p>
```


----------



## unfocused (Nov 4, 2015)

Well, he beat out Starbucks and Annheiser-Busch, but I noticed that Volkswagen came in at 20 and even Jeff Bezos made it in the top 100, despite abusing his employees.


----------

